# Image cliquable pour une signature dans Mail



## Val Oche (15 Juillet 2015)

Salut les Loulous!
Ma signature dans Mail est une image de ma future société. Et là j'aimerais bien pouvoir rendre clivable cette image avec un lien qui ça atterrisse sur mon site.
J'ai vu des trucs comme faire une signature html avec une image et à côté du texte clivable, mais moi comme je suis un peu pénible je veux juste que ça soit l'image qui soit cliquable.

Je ne veux pas non plus ceci http://forums.macg.co/threads/signature-avec-image-et-lien-dans-mail.1201946/

Je voudrais que ça soit dans les préférences de Mail et une fois mis en place hop! c'est tout automatique.

C'est possible?

Merci!!!
Val


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Juillet 2015)

Et bien, tu peux enregistrer le mail ne contenant que ton image signature créé par la méthode indiquée dans ton lien comme "modèle" (Mail -> Fichier -> Enregistrer comme modèle) et te resservir de ce modèle pour chaque nouveau mail (un peu comme dans Word, quand tu créés un nouveau document suivant un modèle préenregistré).


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2015)

La méthode du ⌘ K fonctionne aussi dans les Préférences > Signatures


----------



## Val Oche (16 Juillet 2015)

Ok, l'option ajouter un lien et enregistrer comme modele marche très bien. Merci

Par contre, si je veux l'intégrer dans préférence/signature, dès que je clique sur l'image à lier, ça fait :
bong!
bong!
bong!
bong!
bong!
bong!
bong!
bong!

Après ça s'arrête quand je lâche les touche...

C'est pas normal, si?
Je suis sur Yosemite


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2015)

Pour ajouter une image, il suffit de faire glisser avec le pointeur le fichier dans la colonne d'aperçu de signature.
Nul besoin d'appuyer sur une touche à priori.


----------



## Val Oche (16 Juillet 2015)

Oui il faut glisser l'image dans le cadre qui correspond à la signature, mais si après je veux lier cette image à une url, je fais pomme-k en sélectionnant l'image et c'est là où ça fait, je cite :
bong!
bong!
bong!
bong!
bong!
bong!
bong!
bong!

L'horrible bruit qui dit que c'est pas possible


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Juillet 2015)

Val Oche a dit:


> L'horrible bruit qui dit que c'est pas possible



  

Ceci étant, c'est bizarre, que ce soit pas possible. Mais bon, les bizarreries sur Yosemite, j'ai renoncé à comprendre


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2015)

Effectivement ce _bong_ signale que le système refuse cette possibilité.
Reste la solution de *Bigdidou*.


----------



## Val Oche (17 Juillet 2015)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai adopté, mais je suis têtu,je persiste dans le tout automatique.
Je vais voir si sur mon Mac Pro sous El Capitan (olé!), ça le fait
Merci les amis!


----------



## Val Oche (17 Juillet 2015)

Ah zut quand je veux répondre à un destinataire, l'icône "Modèles" disparait. Donc je ne peux pas mettre ma super signature cliquable.
Vous reprendrez bien un petit son de l'impossible?





…



Bong!


----------



## Val Oche (17 Juillet 2015)

Bon ben y'a plus qu'a attendre septembre…
Pomme-k sur l'image dans préférence/signature dans El Capitan (olé!) ça marche très bien.


La bêta qui marche mieux que le système stable… Bong!


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2015)

Cool. Reste à voir si ta signature visuelle cliquable s'affiche correctement dans toutes les applications mail et services de webmail.


----------



## Val Oche (17 Juillet 2015)

Ah oui! bonne question! 

Je vais tester ça, merci


----------

